# Amigo.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple random snaps I did early this evening of my bearded dragon, Amigo.

View attachment 176647


View attachment 176648


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool 
How big is he?
They are pretty expensive around me!
$200.00 for one thats body is about 8-9 inches.
THe little babies are $60.00 a piece!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He's still pretty small. I hope to have him nice and fat come the summer though. There's a few people I know who want to use him as a stud for some females they have.

This beardie cost me $250 but that's because he's a special morph. I can't quite remember what off the top of my head simply because I don't care much. He's a total pet for me. If I had to get rid of all of my reptiles for whatever reason he is the one I would refuse to part with I think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah...he doesnt look normal as far as coloration.

I took pics of the w. hognose today at the store I was at...I was looking at the dragon..
I have a 29 opening up...the snake will be golden for life..a beardie on the other hand wouldnt.
any suggestions for a 29?
I REALLY like chameleons...not sure if I liek the Jackson or veiled more though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A fish tank isn't good for a chameleon. They need better ventilation than that and they're far too dumb to understand glass and it just stresses them out. Plus your tank is waaay to small for even a mt meru (dwarf) jackson's, let alone a veiled. Chameleon enclosures require a lot to set up properly and their care is probably on the higher end imo when it comes to reptiles. You need very strictly daily dedication or they can go quick.

A beardie would be a bad choice imo since it will outgrow that tank in a few months, if not sooner. And they're not the cheapest of animals to house/feed with their dietary needs (lots of different greens, feeder bugs) and things like uvb bulbs, heat lamps, blah blah blah.

I'd go with the hognose. Snakes are simple. A hognose will be fine in some aspen bedding. Slap an under tank heater on there and you're golden. A hide at each end, water dish in the middle. Done. Plus they resemble little rattle snakes, heh. If I get into breeding snakes this would be a prime candidate for me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I had a ball python for years...and gave it to my sister b/c of my 3 fish tanks...I like the hognose..they loook great....just curious if I could handle it without it striking and trying to bite all the time.

Yeah...i realized that the way I replied I would have put the Chameleon in the 29...i wouldnt.....but I don't have the time so maybe thats for some years down the road....I can't wait to see the progress of your projects man.
Let me know if you looking to get rid of any of yours that are on the "Cheap" end....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm in Canada. Shipping anything to you is pretty much impossible or simply absurdly expensive.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

amigo looks great!
i love the black throat, i think it adds a lot of character.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

notaverage said:


> I had a ball python for years...and gave it to my sister b/c of my 3 fish tanks...I like the hognose..they loook great....just curious if I could handle it without it striking and trying to bite all the time.
> 
> Yeah...i realized that the way I replied I would have put the Chameleon in the 29...i wouldnt.....but I don't have the time so maybe thats for some years down the road....I can't wait to see the progress of your projects man.
> Let me know if you looking to get rid of any of yours that are on the "Cheap" end....


I told you over PM, that hognose is strictly bluffing...they rarely, if ever bite. Hognose will bluff by hissing, dry striking, then when all else fails, rolling over and playing dead. They tame down quick. Their restricted eating habits keep them from being an ideal pet.

Awesome beardie!! I've never had one, but I'm really wanting to now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Beardies are great. Not quite as involved and interactive as say, an argentine b&w tegu, but ya know... they're still cool.









As for the hognose. No one I know that keeps them have had issues with feeding. The eastern hognoses can be a pain with their taste for frogs. But most cb hognoses if started properly will feed on ft rodents no problem. I've only ever heard of issues with wc specimens.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Beardies are great. Not quite as involved and interactive as say, an argentine b&w tegu, but ya know... they're still cool.


I've never had a beardie but I'm starting to realize they are in fact, or probably, just as interactive as a tegu. Just on a smaller scale. As far as involved, beardies have different but just as important requirements. 
Right now, there is a beautiful little beardie ar PetWorld for $80 that I have my eye on. She/he was very bright eyed and reacted energetically as I watched him/her. My only concern is he was a little thin in the legs and tail base. but, that could just be from lack of food being offered. 
I keep thinking about this little buggar! Whaddya think, mettle? It's a Pet World animal...but, I'm convinced it's healthy...should I buy? It's about 6-7 inches long.

My tegu; since September he's been in a sluggish state but not fully hibernating. He still comes out of hiding a few hours a day to bask and eat...still loves to eat! But. he's been one grumpy mofo!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, my buddy's tegu has been in the same mood as of late. More or less a little prick. Not mean really. Just a bit hissy and quick to slam that tail around. Good thing he's not huge yet.

I also saw an amazing male red argentine tegu for sale down just outside of the Toronto area. He comes with a giant enclosure and everything. Really something else. If I had my own place and the extra space I would consider it, I think. Though there is something to be said for getting a baby and raising them up and bonding and all that. (Do tegus 'bond'? Haha.)

As for the beardie... GET IT!







They're awesome. You can keep it in that open tank you have for the time being. And little beardies are often gangly-looking. Some proper feeding - veggies and crickets every day - will get him nice and fat in a hurry! I say do it. And then take pics.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Haha, my buddy's tegu has been in the same mood as of late. More or less a little prick. Not mean really. Just a bit hissy and quick to slam that tail around. Good thing he's not huge yet.
> 
> I also saw an amazing male red argentine tegu for sale down just outside of the Toronto area. He comes with a giant enclosure and everything. Really something else. If I had my own place and the extra space I would consider it, I think. Though there is something to be said for getting a baby and raising them up and bonding and all that. (Do tegus 'bond'? Haha.)
> 
> ...


I do want a male beardie, though. Is there a way to tell visually? Or, do I have look at it's private bits?









Probably a tempting deal with that red Argentine...but, yeah, I'd wait and get a juvi. Tegus do bond with their owners from what I've been told by other tegu guys, and if this big boy, who is probably now in a lethargic state like mine and your friend's, you might find out later he's one mean SOB! You don't wanna tame down a 4ft pissy tegu!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sexing beardies is super easy. And it sounds like yours is old enough to sex. Well "yours"...

Here's a quick link:

http://www.beardeddragon.org/articles/sexing/

It's a very obvious difference between the one or the two buldges... If you're going to just keep one as a pet, the males are nicer. They have bigger heads and are the ones with the dark beards (where the name comes from). IMO they also tend to display some nicer colours over all.

I've been super tempted to start looking for a girlfriend for my boy... But I don't think that I could handle the sheer volume of eating that baby beardies do. So I'll leave that to others, pimp him out as a stud, and then take my fee.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Sexing beardies is super easy. And it sounds like yours is old enough to sex. Well "yours"...
> 
> Here's a quick link:
> 
> ...


That's funny, that link is the same site I went on after my last post. Plus, I just found a really good picture in a reptile book I have. I do plan on keeping just one. I keep thinking about this lizard. It looked at me in the exact same fashion as your pics...head cocked and tilted and all....awwww!








I have alot of tank prepping to do before I get him/her...it. I'm gonna go to Pet World tommorow or Tues, take himher out, checkout it's private junk, and probably buy regardless of sex since heshe's in my head and I have no will power whatsoever.







I did want something strictly for my 29g, now it looks like I'll have to breakout the damn 55g I just put back in storage!









BTW, get a girlfriend! You're used to breeding anyway and what could be cuter than a batch of baby beardies??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Raising a few pairs of crested geckos is a far cry from a dozen or more eating machines like baby beardies. Plus I'd need an incubator for the eggs. Another enclosure for the female. I'd definitely have to get rid of one or both my snakes. But if I were to produce something niiice... hmmm...

...maybe I'll keep my eye open for one of those extreme orange dragons. That'd make a nice girlfriend.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> ...maybe I'll keep my eye open for one of those extreme orange dragons. That'd make a nice girlfriend.


Funny you mention... I went to an out of the way shop that specializes in strictly captive bred reptiles...in fact, they are called "Captive Bred", they have one baby orange beardie for $60 and an adult male (the father) for $175. Plus, other various beardies from $50 to $199, some of them are tiny buggars. I really don't wanna go too tiny. And, a gorgeous prehensile tail skink for $125. My mind is racing!! I don't know what to do. OH!...and a beautiful adult Frilled Dragon for $350. I'm now leaning towards the daddy beardie, but I want to know how old he is. I forgot to ask. What should I do?









Unlike Pet World, I know these are quality animals for sure!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well. If you get the father you'll have a nice, full grown beardie and will be giving a home to an adult beardie who probably needs one. (Adults are always the ones in search of homes.) So that's a good thing. A baby on the other hand, or still young one, is fun as you can watch them grow. But within a year they'll likely be full grown anyway. I agree with not going too small. They're cute and all, but sometimes it's better to go a bit bigger and avoid any potential issues a baby might have.

As for the others... Frillies and the pts are both very cool animals, but pretty much display only. There are the few exceptions, but generally these two animals don't love a lot of handling. So they're not like a beardie that you can easily take out and stuff. However. They are really, really cool and on my list of favourites.

Tough decision.







But I think I would probably stick with the beardie.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Well. If you get the father you'll have a nice, full grown beardie and will be giving a home to an adult beardie who probably needs one. (Adults are always the ones in search of homes.)


Did not know that. But, it makes sense. I'm a rarity in that I've always prefered adult or sub-adult everything, with some exceptions. I think I could talk these guys down to $150 by flashing cash in their face.



> As for the others... Frillies and the pts are both very cool animals, but pretty much display only. There are the few exceptions, but generally these two animals don't love a lot of handling. So they're not like a beardie that you can easily take out and stuff. However. They are really, really cool and on my list of favourites.
> 
> Tough decision. But I think I would probably stick with the beardie.


The Frilled Dragon is out of my league anyway, I don't have the tank space. But I do have the money....dangerous!









I'm gonna go back and wheel and deal for that male beardie I think. I always thought beardies were garden variety, but you can't resist their personality and good looks no matter how common they are.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just because a certain animal is available readily doesn't necesarily make them all common, either. Look at crested geckos. My collection has some pretty neat ones in it. But cresties, in general, are available everywhere now it seems because they're so easy to breed. The same can be said about ball pythons. I just saw a new morph come out - the panda pied (stupid name) - and it's selling for $18k. Moronic imo but there ya go... There's always a reason why they became popular in the first place, too.









Go get your male and post some pics!

What are the dimensions of your 55 gal you plan on using btw? I find the standard 55 gals are a bit bad in terms of dimensions for a beardie. Too tall and not enough floor space.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple more pics I grabbed today.

View attachment 176835


View attachment 176836


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Just because a certain animal is available readily doesn't necesarily make them all common, either. Look at crested geckos. My collection has some pretty neat ones in it. But cresties, in general, are available everywhere now it seems because they're so easy to breed. The same can be said about ball pythons. I just saw a new morph come out - the panda pied (stupid name) - and it's selling for $18k. Moronic imo but there ya go... There's always a reason why they became popular in the first place, too.


Couldn't agree more!







Some asshat at work (a fellow herp keeper) temporarily brought me down on beardies, but I'm back!







And he owns a ball python...go figure.



> What are the dimensions of your 55 gal you plan on using btw? I find the standard 55 gals are a bit bad in terms of dimensions for a beardie. Too tall and not enough floor space.


My 55g is standard size...long and narrow. He'll be just fine in there until I get a 40br. Not too worried about it. I do need to buy alot more UV lighting though, both for him and the tegu. I'll post pics if this all goes down.

Excellent new pics!


----------

